# Eldobható mobil



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Eddig csak amerikai filmek fordításakor hallottam ezt a kifejezést: _eldobható mobil_, de ma reggel a helyi újságunk vezércikkében is szerepelt. (Tehát nem egy esetleges rossz fordítás volt. A letartóztatott személyek birtokában lévő tárgyak felsorolásakor említették.)
Valószínűleg feltöltőkártyás telefonra értik (mert másra nem tudok gondolni), de nem vagyok benne biztos.

Tudtok erről valamit?

Köszi előre is.


----------



## arlett

Itthon még nem láttam eldobható mobilt, külföldön már igen. Egyszerű, nagyon olcsó telefonok előre feltöltött összeggel, melyekben a SIM-kártya nem névre szóló (legjobb tudomásom szerint, így szerződés sem kell hozzá).


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi arlett, így már van értelme.
Ezek egyébként itthoni "rosszcsontok" voltak - igaz, franciákkal álltak üzleti viszonyban, így lehet, hogy külföldről szerezték be.


----------



## aui

Burner phone az angol kifejezés. Feltöltőkártyás mobilra értik, ahol (külföldön több helyen előfordul) nem kell regisztrálni, szem.ig.-et mutatni, csak lefeszed a boltból, feltöltöd és 1 hónap mulva elfelejted.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, aui - és üdv a fórumon! Az angolt nem ismertem hozzá, majd megnézem.
Tehát akkor csak a SIM az "eldobható", maga a telefon nem?


----------



## lawsociety

Szigorúan véve minden eldobható. Még az agyunk is. 
Komolyra fordítva azért eldobás a sorsa ezeknek a telefonoknak (ha jól tudom) mert főleg gengszterek, drog-dealerek, embercsempészek és hasonló alvilági lények használják, pontosabban mondva _kihasználják_ azon adottságát, hogy nem kell hozzá személyazonosság. Mindenki megnyugtatására, ismereteim a Wire c. sorozatból származnak (amit mellesleg melegen ajánlok, mert nagyon jó!).


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, lawsociety és üdv a fórumon! 
Igen, persze, de az _eldobható_ engem azokra a régebbi eldobható fényképezőgépekre emlékeztetett, amelyeket tényleg az ember csak addig használt, ameddig el nem vitte előhívatni a képeket róla és utána vette a következőt a további fényképezéshez. Ezért nem igazán értettem, hogy milyen lehet az eldobható mobil, mert olyan telefonról nem tudok, ami "egyben van a SIM kártyával" (tehát nem lehet "utántölteni" - pénzzel).


----------



## lawsociety

Ha jól tudom, használható lenne tovább is elméletileg, de azért cserélik gyakran, hogy ne hagyjanak maguk után nyomokat, ne váljanak könnyen lekövethetővé. Az egyik definíció azt írja, hogy 1-2 hónapig használható utántöltés nélkül, utána automatikusan kivonódik a forgalomból. Tehát feltételezem, hogy utántölthető lenne, de nem teszik.


----------



## Zsanna

Utánanéztem angolul is (itt pl. elég részletes a leírás) és úgy látszik, hogy egész összetett a dolog, de nem annyira magára a készülékre vonatkozik, mint a számra (amit az ember nem akar örökre megtartani és nem pusztán sötét okoból).
A cikk is azt írja, hogy a Wire c. műsor miatt vált ismertté, annak ellenére, hogy már korábban is létezett, valamint, hogy sokan keverik a feltöltőkártyás mobillal, pedig a cikk szerint a kettő nem ugyanaz. (Összefoglaló néven: "pay as you go devices" angolul - ez is az is.)

3 lehetséges módszert említ az ideiglenes számhasználatra:
- feltöltőkártyás mobilt veszünk, és amikor a számra nincs tovább szükség, eldobjuk a telefont. (Ez volt az a variáció, ami a legpazarlóbb - és emiatt elég valószínűtlen megoldásnak látszott, legalábbis normál átlagember számára. De létező jelenség.)
- a 2. variáció is egy aránylag régi "trükk": a számunk blokkolása valamilyen (országtól függő) szám beütésével.
- a Burner applikáció letöltése, amivel új telefonszámo(ka)t hozhatunk létre speciális (üzleti, család, randi stb.) célokból (mert nem csak a bűnözöknek lehet hasznos).
Érdekes, hogy mind a 3 variáció a "burner phone" kategóriájába tartozik. Mostmár tudjuk.
Minden esetre köszi mindannyiótoknak a segítséget!


----------



## lawsociety

Köszi a megosztást. Ma is tanultunk valamit!


----------



## Zsanna

A Wikipédia leírásából még arra is fény derült, hogy az egész valószínűleg azzal is összefüggésben áll, hogy az USÁ-ban megszűnik a szám, mihelyt a feltöltőkártyáról lefogy a pénz (mivel azután nem hívható, de SMS sem küldhető rá). Tehát teljesen használhatatlanná válik a telefon. Viszont akkor sem a telefont kell eldobni szerintem, hanem a SIM kártyát, tehát ez az "eldobható mobil" kifejezés mégiscsak félrevezető.


----------

